# real iPads getting confiscated in China because they don't own iPad trademark



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

The Chinese government is confiscating the fakes and the real ones. Turns out Apple doesn't own the right to use the trademark iPad name on mainland China. 
http://www.tecca.com/news/2012/02/13/china-ipad-proview-trademark/


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Largest emerging market in the world and Apple gets a trademark turned against them... Oh, the irony


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I wonder what they are going to do to appease the Chinese government? They were counting on those sales for their bottom line.


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I wonder what they are going to do to appease the Chinese government? They were counting on those sales for their bottom line.


I am sure Apple will find a way to grease the wheels to get past this... Who thinks it will be security windows in the Chinese OS for the government to monitor these devices for the users moral health?


----------

